# Slava



## Backthenstilltippin14 (Jul 14, 2005)

My Grandpa knew his grandpa and i met him once about 5 years ago I really think you guys have a diamond in the rust use him 
COMING FROM A CLIPPER FAN


----------



## STaNgXs (Aug 11, 2003)

ok


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

i will make sure he gets some playing time, dont you worry... b/c he is a diamond in the rust


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Nooooo.

NEVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

clien said:


> i will make sure he gets some playing time, dont you worry... b/c he is a diamond in the rust


LMAO.

Yeah, seriously, why are you telling us? If we all are convinced does that mean Phil will do anything? Will he play him because you made this thread?

Poster please...


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

slavas more like a rock stuck in mud


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

what are the clippers?


----------



## ApheLion02 (Aug 5, 2005)

LakerLunatic said:


> what are the clippers?


The best team in LA


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

He's a lot of things, but he's not a diamond.


----------



## STaNgXs (Aug 11, 2003)

LakerLunatic said:


> what are the clippers?


it's something you cut your hair with


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

the Lakers knew Slava had potential, he scored 42 pts in the summer pro league and Juked Rasheed and dunked on him on a Christmas Day game. But unfortunatley this diamond has already been broken.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

NOODLESTYLE said:


> the Lakers knew Slava had potential, he scored 42 pts in the summer pro league and Juked Rasheed and dunked on him on a Christmas Day game. But unfortunatley this diamond has already been broken.


Wait wait wait wait wait...Slava scored 42pts in a summer league game? 

(Sorry if that first sentence was sarcasm and I didn't catch it.)


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

Wait, we had Slava examined and it turns it... not a diamond, he's a cubic zirconia.


----------



## Obesa cantavit (Jul 16, 2005)

Yeah he's a real gem alright. We have a potential superstar who looks like he has down syndrome and is so talented that Laker fans would even consider bringing in Robert "Tractor" Traylor to replace him. Hey buddy lay off the crack pipe, if he had any potential we would have seen it by now. He is just a waste of a roster spot.


----------



## Mrdectown (May 28, 2005)

ApheLion02 said:


> The best team in LA


Aww thats cute. You're funny


----------



## ApheLion02 (Aug 5, 2005)

And dear sir, so are you.


----------



## Mrdectown (May 28, 2005)

ApheLion02 said:


> And dear sir, so are you.



aww gee thanks.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Move him to Raps with George for Eric Williams and Aaron Williams...

Eric can help in locker room and can play both PF and SF, and he wants out of TO. Aaron is old, but he have an expiring contract, and he can grab some rebounds. Oh, and he wants out too.

In TO, George can have more PT. In Slava, they get another young with big body...


----------



## ApheLion02 (Aug 5, 2005)

Mrdectown said:


> aww gee thanks.


 On a more serious note, you *could* actually make a case that the Clippers are better, though that takes us OT...

As for Slava, I say trade him for any thing you can get, young players and draft picks if lucky. He sucks, and isn't getting better. I think even Madsen was better than him.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

i cant belive this slava thread got 2 pages lol........just trade him!


----------



## ApheLion02 (Aug 5, 2005)

I think you guys should trade for perceived lottery busts, as they have potential as well as low trade value. Maybe someone like Bostjan Nachbar, on the Rockets we kept waiting for him to break out but somehow his "great" shooting stroke never manifested. He is posting better numbers w/ more minutes in NO though. If he pans out, he could be a good backup 3 with good defense and shooting. You guys think NO will bite?

Edit: I just remembered that a 3 is the last thing you guys need...but you get the picture.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

ApheLion02 said:


> I think you guys should trade for perceived lottery busts, as they have potential as well as low trade value. Maybe someone like Bostjan Nachbar, on the Rockets we kept waiting for him to break out but somehow his "great" shooting stroke never manifested. He is posting better numbers w/ more minutes in NO though. If he pans out, he could be a good backup 3 with good defense and shooting. You guys think NO will bite?
> 
> Edit: I just remembered that a 3 is the last thing you guys need...but you get the picture.



how about Slava straight up 4 P.J :biggrin:


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

He has come to save us!


----------



## Mrdectown (May 28, 2005)

ApheLion02 said:


> On a more serious note, you *could* actually make a case that the Clippers are better, though that takes us OT...
> 
> As for Slava, I say trade him for any thing you can get, young players and draft picks if lucky. He sucks, and isn't getting better. I think even Madsen was better than him.


you could make a case that saddam had WMD's dosen't mean it will hold. YA MEan?


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Its easier said then done. Slava sucks and other teams don't want him either. Whatever we get back will probably be worse....


----------



## ApheLion02 (Aug 5, 2005)

Mrdectown said:


> you could make a case that saddam had WMD's dosen't mean it will hold. YA MEan?


But hey, that argument did hold well enough to win 2 elections, eh?:wink:


----------



## Mrdectown (May 28, 2005)

ApheLion02 said:


> But hey, that argument did hold well enough to win 2 elections, eh?:wink:



Lies lies ALL LIES!!!! LOL but yea i feel but as a true fan i will never admit defeat when it comes to the lakers NEVER!!!


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

LakerLunatic said:


> what are the clippers?


a team with a point guard


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Thats too bad you guys feel that way about Slava, I'm one of the few Laker fans here that is a fan of his and hope he stays in the NBA. He needs to go to another team to shine...get it...shine :biggrin:


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Ghiman said:


> Thats too bad you guys feel that way about Slava, I'm one of the few Laker fans here that is a fan of his and hope he stays in the NBA. He needs to go to another team to shine...get it...shine :biggrin:



I too like Slava and really thought that last year was going to be great for him. but with his injuries and coaching changs he never made the rotation on a regular basis. When he's given a normal rotation pattern in past he he has performed well. When Malone went down 2 years ago, he and Ho grant spent most of the time at the 4 and Slava did alright. I have no idea what to expect from him this year with this new team and coach.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

ClippersRuleLA said:


> a team with a point guard


Ouch. That hurt.

 




Ghiman said:


> Thats too bad you guys feel that way about Slava, I'm one of the few Laker fans here that is a fan of his and hope he stays in the NBA. He needs to go to another team to shine...get it...shine :biggrin:


Haha no


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Wasn't Slava once our sixth man? When we had Malone and Payton? I know he was our first backup at PF. If you goto Lakersgrounds you can goto the old game reports where they talked about the game and who did well and whatnot and Slava was listed as the first person after the starting 5. What happened to him? From a NBA Finals 6th man to a player widely regarded as one of the worst in the NBA.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Shadyballa8D12 said:


> Wasn't Slava once our sixth man? When we had Malone and Payton? I know he was our first backup at PF. If you goto Lakersgrounds you can goto the old game reports where they talked about the game and who did well and whatnot and Slava was listed as the first person after the starting 5. What happened to him? From a NBA Finals 6th man to a player widely regarded as one of the worst in the NBA.



fisher was 6th man


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

What if we just traded Slava and Wafer to Houston for Charlie Ward and Luther Head? Do you think they would do it? I checked it at this link. It's nothing that was reported though. Just wanted your opinion on it.

http://www2.realgm.com/src_tradechecker/4/

I sure hope they would accept this. Ward as the starter unless someone better is somehow aquired and then we have Luther Head as someone that could possibly score decently.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Lakermike05 said:


> fisher was 6th man


Oh yeah. My bad.

We'll I know he played a big role and he was backup PF.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Laker Superstar 34 said:


> What if we just traded Slava and Wafer to Houston for Charlie Ward and Luther Head? Do you think they would do it? I checked it at this link. It's nothing that was reported though. Just wanted your opinion on it.
> 
> http://www2.realgm.com/src_tradechecker/4/
> 
> I sure hope they would accept this. Ward as the starter unless someone better is somehow aquired and then we have Luther Head as someone that could possibly score decently.


NO. Don't get rid of Von Wafer. He's the real diamond in the rust.


----------

